
Ask HN: How to Hire a Technical Writer for a Product Targeted at Developers - znq
Hey HN crowd. One of our latest products bugfender.com is having quite some success since we launched just a year ago based on a simple tool that we developed internally at Mobile Jazz. We’re now processing 50 million log lines per day and have grown from zero to over 7k apps that use the Bugfender SDK on a daily basis.<p>I believe we have a great engineering team, but since we’re new to the SaaS product world, we’re doing terrible at marketing. I think we have a good product market fit, as we see people using our product anyway, even with the subpar marketing. We tried to hire many “marketing experts” over the last months, but every time we realize that they don’t get “developers”. And our product is for developers. So we decided to “learn” marketing ourselves. One thing we’d like to make a hire or outsource though is someone who can help us with writing. We’re all non-native English speakers and writing takes as a huge amount of time, which we prefer to spend on the product and development. So we’d like to work with someone who has great English communication skills, but also knows about the development world, both technically, but also in the sense of understanding what kind of person a developer is.<p>So was wondering if you guys have any suggestions on where to find such a writer and since this is HN, maybe some interested is even reading this. My contact details are in my HN profile. Feel free to get in touch.
======
brudgers
It might be worth trying the monthly 'Who is Hiring' thread. It posts at 9am
US Eastern Time on the first working day each month.

